# Beginner's Courses in Eastern Ontario??



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

South Nation Archery....Case Closed,Imo.Grizz


----------



## HollowStars (Aug 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, that is 3 hrs away from where I live.. it'd be quicker to go to Toronto.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

If you're looking to get off on the right foot with a certified coach get hold of Floyd Armstrong who lives in your area. The guys at Chesher's Outdoors in Belleville will be able to give you his contact information. If you're looking for an indoor facility to shoot and have some laughs in the winter send me a pm. We run a 20 to 22 week indoor shoot every Tuesday night in Napanee starting the first week in November. As well there is a 3D course just outside of Picton. Give Doug Richards a call... I'm guessing he would be under Picton in the phone book.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## HollowStars (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you very much. This helps a lot.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Not a problem at all! If you want to get off on the right foot give Floyd a call.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

HollowStars said:


> Unfortunately, that is 3 hrs away from where I live.. it'd be quicker to go to Toronto.


It is a Drive but would be well worth it,But if you can find a Closer Spot,Good Luck and Enjoy the Sport.Grizz


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

A 40 minute drive to Peterborough gets you a full service archery shop with 3 Nationally certified coaches. Over 100 kids per week are trained there. Private lesson must be booked 3 days in advance, to make sure there is enough staff on site. Place is called Saugeen Shafts. 285 Lansdowne street east


----------

